# Router Bit Profiles



## gaftech (Aug 25, 2013)

I recently built a bit storage cabinet and I want to label each bit with the profile/size of the bit. I can use the original label for some of the bits, but others I will need to make a profile picture and print it out. Is there a poster or something that has a comprehensive list of router bits and their profiles?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Do a search for, Router Bit Profiles.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

John usually the maker of the bit would have such a profile on their website that you should be able to "copy" the image and save to print out. You may need to scale it using a graphics program but should be easy to do. Nice looking cabinet by the way.


----------



## gaftech (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, I've been looking at those pages and I suppose that's what I'll end up doing. I was just sort of looking for a one-stop-shop type of thing because I have bits from many different makers, the result of being fairly new to the routing community. Also, most of the images don't scale well since the image is so small to begin with. I end up with a blurry image. What I've started doing is redrawing the image in sketchup, then exporting it as a jpg in order to get it to the right size...a lot of work. But then again, once I've done it it'll be done and I can reprint it at any time in the future.

Thanks, by the way, on the cabinet.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just wondering if this would work http://www.precisionbits.com/images/thumbnails/2000/2000/detailed/19/c06358e5-fda8-4ca9-8d41-09c094d7d998.jpg here is a complete list from my search.
https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=router+bit+profile+chart&iax=images&ia=images&iai=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.precisionbits.com%2Fimages%2Fthumbnails%2F2000%2F2000%2Fdetailed%2F19%2Fc06358e5-fda8-4ca9-8d41-09c094d7d998.jpg


----------

